# stock refinisher



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

Does anybody know of a gunsmith and/or a person who refinishes rifle stocks in the Northern Utah area? I live in Mountain Green, so I was hoping to find a business in the Davis, Weber, or Morgan county areas.

I have a pre-64 Winchester Mod 70 30-06 that has been USED. It belonged to a friend of my grandfather, and I received the rifle probably 24 years ago when I was 10. You can tell the previous owner probably tripped and dropped it in the rocks a time or two, perhaps pushed the stock against a tree in order to get a decent hold on a long shot, etc. The recoild pad is hard as a rock, and used to punish the heck out of me when I was younger. I haven't hunted big game since I was probably 22. This is not a show rifle. This is not a rare specimen that should never be handled. This is a big game rifle that needs to start being used again.

I can see the stock was a beautiful piece of wood when it was first put on the rifle. Lots of fiddleback in there. Because of that, I have decided to refinish it. I started out by using a chemical stripper to remove the finish. I don't believe the stock was stained, and I'm not sure about being oiled either. Anyway, I covered the checkering with masking tape prior to sanding and steaming out the dents. There is still plenty of work left though. I could probably find the time to finish the job, but I do not have the patience. This is more than your average straight stock. It has a raised cheek piece, and lots of nooks and crannies. I'm not looking for a show piece, but I want it looking very nice. You know what I mean.

Anyway, I'm hoping some of you have may experience with somebody who does this sort of thing. Thanks.

Roy Avery


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I just got done refinishing and restoring my grandpa's old model 94 winchester 30/30. It's also a pre-64. I did the whole thing myself, and am pretty proud of how it turned out. It really wasn't that hard to do once I got all the prep work done. Sounds like you have all the hard stuff taken care of. If I were you, I'd just go down to the hardware store, and find a good quality finish. I used polyurethane, but I know other guys don't like the finish of poly. It makes for a good, hard finish, but I know there are other high (and higher) quality finishes. Call the guys at Macbeth Hardwoods in Salt Lake to see what they recommend. These guys deal with some pretty fancy and exotic types of wood, and can tell you what you'll want to use. 

You may be at the end of your rope as far as your patience for the project goes, but it will make it that much more special when you get it done!


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> I just got done refinishing and restoring my grandpa's old model 94 winchester 30/30. It's also a pre-64. I did the whole thing myself, and am pretty proud of how it turned out. It really wasn't that hard to do once I got all the prep work done. Sounds like you have all the hard stuff taken care of. If I were you, I'd just go down to the hardware store, and find a good quality finish. I used polyurethane, but I know other guys don't like the finish of poly. It makes for a good, hard finish, but I know there are other high (and higher) quality finishes. Call the guys at Macbeth Hardwoods in Salt Lake to see what they recommend. These guys deal with some pretty fancy and exotic types of wood, and can tell you what you'll want to use.
> 
> You may be at the end of your rope as far as your patience for the project goes, but it will make it that much more special when you get it done!


I won't lose any sleep if I am not the one who completes the re-finish of this stock. This wasn't my grandpa's old rifle. It just belonged to his friend, and it was probably in my grandpa's posession for a few days, before he was able to get it to me. My father has my grandpa's old Model 94. I believe my grandpa bought it used in the 30's. He used to carry it in a scabbard on his saddle when he cowboyed on a ranch in Kingman, AZ and in Alberta Canada. He even used it to pry his horses leg out of some rocks. Whoa there, big time tangent. Anyway, I have refinished a Winchester Model 67A stock. I'd compare that to the Model 94 stock, in that there is no checkering, no grooves (except for the forend cap groove on the Mod 94), no nooks, no crannies, no fancy lines anywhere. It's almost like working on a 2x4. There's not much you can do wrong, unless your completely hamfisted. I don't mean to discredit your accomplishment, as I was quite proud of the job I had performed on the Model 67A stock. However, this Model 70 stock is in an entire different category than a model 67A stock. There's a lot to go wrong, a lot of edges, grooves, etc. that could get muddied. It's not that I can't do a good job on this stock, I'm actually quite capable of it.

I appreciate your thoughtfulness to suggest completing the task myself. I understand very well the sense of accomplishment of refinishing a piece of wood, it's just that I can see this stock will take MUCH more time than that 67A did. I'd rather spend that time with my kids...fishing, sledding (innertubing) in the snow, calling (trying to anyway) coyotes, not being cooped up by myself in the garage. Although, if I don't get any answers to this post, I might be forced to.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah I guess I didn't really think about the checkering and higher degree of difficulty it would pose. Might be better for your sanity to pay someone to do it too!


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> Might be better for your sanity to pay someone to do it too!


Exactly. LOL


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I saw an add for this service on KSL classifieds this week. It was in the Rifles section, but then disappeared. Maybe it was moved to Services??


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

just an update. I've been flooding all kinds of other forums trying to find a refinisher.

I have a pre-64 Winchester Model 70 30-06 that was given to me by my grandfather about 24 years ago when I was 11. It belonged to a good friend of his, and I'm sure it has seen many miles of hiking and chasing after deer.

The stock has seen better days, and I'd like to have it refinished. I started the refinishing process in 2002, but have since packed it away in the gun case. I used Tal-Strip to remove the finish, put heavy masking tape over the checkering, and began to sand with fine sandpaper. In 2006, I started back up again, and regretfully used a more course sandpaper in a few areas. I also ran a few Kroil soaked patches down the barrel. We moved in 2007 and to aid in moving my rifles, I installed the action in the stock. It appears the oil has soaked in to the wood at the rear of the action.

I feel this stock is truly a beautiful piece of wood and it appears to be loaded with fiddleback. Some of the pictures are of the wood wiped down with water to help show the detail of the wood. There are some dents and dings which should easily be lifted, but their are some gouges which might not be able to be repaired. Sure, it would be nice to have them repaired, but price and whether it looks like a repair will determine whether they should be. I'd rather live with some gouges than to have obvious repairs or lots of wood removed.

I don't have the time to dedicate to the refinishing of this stock. Having been raised on a 120 acre ranch just south of the Oregon border in a place just SE of Yreka, CA, I'm a very mechanically inclined and handy individual. I have a big problem though. I get VERY frustrated when I spend a ton of time on something, trying so hard to have something turn out perfect, only to be disappointed. Therefore, I've realized I should leave this job to an expert, one with the correct tools to turn back time and have this stock resemble what it was the day the action was first placed in it.

Does anybody know somebody who can refinish this stock?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

From what I can tell from the pictures, your rifle has a custom stock. It looks like curly maple, with walnut fore end tip and grip cap. It would be interesting to know who made the stock. You may be better off having it refinished by a custom stock maker, rather than an ordinary gunsmith.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

Loke said:


> From what I can tell from the pictures, your rifle has a custom stock. It looks like curly maple, with walnut fore end tip and grip cap. It would be interesting to know who made the stock. You may be better off having it refinished by a custom stock maker, rather than an ordinary gunsmith.


Thanks for the tip on what wood the stock is made from. I wish I knew more in that area.

I couldn't agree more. I'm looking for somebody who specialized in firearm wood work.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I did a Google search for gunstock makers and found a bunch that are out of state. That may be your best option. The hardwood wholesalers may know a good stockmaker they can recommend. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I talked to an old gunsmith friend of mine today. He agrees that this is probably a custom stock, and not the original Winchester stock. He told me that the guys at Pearson Cabinets in Provo might be able to help. You could give them a call. PM me if you want their number and I'll send it to you.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

Here's an update. I had Clint Meier at http://www.cgm-gunstockcheckering.com take care of it for me.


















































































Sure, it shows the dings and dents from the previous years of handling, but there's no way to get rid of those without removing too much wood. I think it gives it character, and is a reminder of deer hunts from 1955 and on. I'm pleased.

I've since picked up a VX-III 3.5-10x40 scope and am waiting for the Talley mounts to arrive. I also cleaned the barrel of all fouling, even to the point of using my Outers Foul Out device, thingie, whatever. After using it, no patches come out blue when using Butch's Bore Shine. I'm hoping this rifle turns out to be a good shooter.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

All I can say is WOW!

That is one good looking stock. I am 99% positive that Winchester never stocked a gun like that. Remington has a custom shop and MAYBE they would have, but I have never seen a Winchester stock that nice. That being said, I will probably find out I am wrong. :wink: 

I was going to suggest that with the oil staining from the action, that you go get some boiled Linseed oil and do the whole stock in an oil finish, I have seen some very nice looking guns that had only an oil finish.

This looks VERY good, my compliments to the finisher. The dings etc. from it's previous existence only add character, I can see nothing bad enough to worry about. I would be proud and thrilled to own a piece as fine as that. Congratulations.

Use it well.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Lees gun shop in West Haven makes gun stocks, I used him for some trigger and refinishing work on some guns. I did my wood refinishing myself to save some $, but from what I seen, he does great work on the stocks also. He does OUTSTANDING triggers on Henry Rifles too.

I found his contact info, here u go. I'd call before you drive over to make sure he's in.

Lees Gun Shop
4175 S 4300 W
West Haven, UT 84401
801-731-2535


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

Artoxx said:


> All I can say is WOW!
> 
> That is one good looking stock. I am 99% positive that Winchester never stocked a gun like that. Remington has a custom shop and MAYBE they would have, but I have never seen a Winchester stock that nice. That being said, I will probably find out I am wrong. :wink:
> 
> ...


Yeah, it turned out real good. The gouges were filled with acraglas. The wood is just smooth as silk. It's now pillar bedded and glass bedded. I guess the pillar bedding isn't all that necessary with the flat action of the Model 70, but at least the wood can't get crushed if one were to get stupid crazy with tightening the action screws. Whiting paste was used to draw out the Kroil at the action.

I'm almost afraid to use it elk hunting this year...almost.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> Lees gun shop in West Haven makes gun stocks, I used him for some trigger and refinishing work on some guns. I did my wood refinishing myself to save some $, but from what I seen, he does great work on the stocks also. He does OUTSTANDING triggers on Henry Rifles too.
> 
> I found his contact info, here u go. I'd call before you drive over to make sure he's in.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information Mojo1. I'll have to drop by and check out his work. It's nice to know where the good 'smith's are at.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

royta said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lees gun shop in West Haven makes gun stocks, I used him for some trigger and refinishing work on some guns. I did my wood refinishing myself to save some $, but from what I seen, he does great work on the stocks also. He does OUTSTANDING triggers on Henry Rifles too.
> ...


I didn't read all the posts above before posting  , it looks good, I like the grain of the wood. :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

It turned out awesome. Did he give you an idea who the original stock maker might have been?


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

Loke said:


> It turned out awesome. Did he give you an idea who the original stock maker might have been?


Unfortunately, no.

The only info I know is that my dad believes the owner bought the rifle from the same gun shop that my dad's 1954 Model 70 Featherweight came from. My dad forgot the name of the shop, but it was a shop in Burbank, CA owned by Fred Kroll (unsure of last name spelling). Fred's kid was called Junie, because he was Fred Kroll Jr. Anyway, my dad thinks the original owner bought the stock around the same time as the rifle. My dad has been around the campfire many nights and the owner used to say how "nice" his 30-06 was. You know, friendly campfire talk, not real bragging or anything. It would be nice to know who made the stock, but that shop in Burbank is long gone. It could have also come from a shop in Burbank called 10,000 guns, which was owned by a guy named High Hunter. My dad thinks it was probably a changed name, but my dad told me that owner ended up going to jail for income tax evasion. I love old stories from my dad.


----------

